# My 1st week at slimmimg world



## rossie (Jul 17, 2013)

Well first week completed and i lost 8 !/2 pounds....very happy to say this.....feeling okay just sick of salads.....


----------



## Royston46 (Jul 17, 2013)

well done keep up the good work, better to eat salads in this weather as you don't want anything hot


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow! That's terrific - well done!


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 17, 2013)

WOW! That's fantastic news Rossie.   What an incentive.  Do look at the online recipes for inspiration - you don't have to eat just salad.

P.S. I'll add your loss to the Total - look out for it.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow what a great weight loss 

Well done


----------



## rossie (Jul 19, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Wow what a great weight loss
> 
> Well done



thankyou for ure messages...keeps me going..


----------

